# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Idea for a new method - JILD? (Journal Induced Lucid Dream)

## Kaolc

EDIT: REPOSTED in the Induction Techniques forum. It's been in the Research forum for over a week with ZERO ANSWERS -.-

Hey there. First of all, I'm new to these forums, I just registered today.. However, I've been lurking here for at least ten months now, so I'm definitely not new to LDing. I haven't posted an introduction or anything like that, but I thought what better way to start out than to post up a method I haven't ever seen here before? Also, this went into the Research forum due to the fact that it has not been tested properly. I might repost it in or have it moved to the induction techniques forum if you think I should.

A while ago, I got an idea. For a school project, I've had to write everything important I've done down into a day-book (AKA. Journal/Diary.. They just called them daybooks at my school.) Anyways, I discovered something. As most of us probably know, the stuff we think about right before bed affects our dreams a lot. However, something I didn't know is that writing stuff down into a journal affects your dreams even more. It might have something to do with the way I remember things (I'm better at remembering things I write down), but still I'm sure it'll work out just as well for you. 

My first point being made here is that when you write something down you've done into a journal right before you go to bed, you'll be 99% sure to dream of it in some shape or form. If I write something about some important thing I've seen during the day, I'll dream about it. It's almost certain I will after writing it down, at least in my experience. I need more people to test it, though.

Now, my second point is an obvious one.. If you do a reality check every time you see something or do something, say, like walking through a door.. You'll eventually do it in a dream and become lucid.. Right? See where I'm going with this?

Now, the actual method would be to choose some object you'll see a lot, but not too much during the day.. Like a blackboard, if you go to school. Now, this is an already-known and fairly basic technique, but my idea is to combine the journal-writing with the old technique to have very, very good odds of dreaming about whatever you chose. Normally, it might take days or months before you dream of a blackboard.. With this, it should happen within the first day if everything goes as planned.

The actual technique would be to go through your normal day, but every time you see a blackboard, make sure you do a RC! After that, take a closer look at the blackboard and pay attention to some of the details. Now, when you've done this for a couple of days and have gotten used to doing RCs when seeing a blackboard, you're ready to proceed. You want to wait until you're right about to jump into your bed. Get a pen, and start writing about your day. Normally, you'd write everything you've done down. It doesn't have to take long, though, just get a few details in. Honestly, half a page is enough, but I recommend about one A4 page. Now, this time you have to write down what you've done today, but you have to focus on the blackboards to make sure you dream about them! Something like "Today, in the first class, I walked into our Literature room.. I immediately noticed the giant blackboard hanging on the wall. I could see the whole room reflected in it. I immediately did a reality check. <insert more random stuff from your day here> <insert a blackboard from another room here> <repeat as necessary>" - That would definitely work out for me.. I know I'd dream of blackboards in some shape or form that night for sure.. It's worked every single time for me. However, if you do get unlucky, you'll just have another day tomorrow. Also, make sure you exaggerate as much as possible while still making it seem realistic. You just want to focus on the item you chose, in this case blackboards.

Obviously, you don't have to do blackboards. You can do chairs, windows, a friend, anything you like. It was just an example.

So, a repetition of the technique:
1) Choose item
2) Notice the item every time you see it, make sure you RC, pay attention to details
3) Write down something in your Journal/Daybook/Diary about the chosen item right before bed
4) Dream about it that night due to writing, then do a reality check and become lucid like you practiced
5) ???
6) Profit

Now, why am I posting this here? For several reasons.
A) It's not a currently known method (if you can even call it a method? I'm not sure, but I'm pretty sure 99% of LDers doing RCs don't implement a day-journal for this kind of stuff. I thought you guys would learn something new.)
B) I'm sure you guys can help come up with new ideas to improve the technique
C) I'd like other people to test it.

I tested it a while back, but honestly.. I wasn't serious enough about doing the RCs. However, I was serious about writing in the daybook, and I can tell you for sure that if you write something down right before bed, you're 99% likely to dream about it that night.. So I don't see why this technique wouldn't work. I'm focusing on CAN-WILD/DEILD right now, though, so I'm too busy to try it right now.. So the real reason I'm posting this here is for everyone to try it out and post the results!

I hope I've given a few people who read this some new ideas and stuff to think about.

Please, try this, and make sure you report back here with your results and findings. Also please post if you have suggestions/feedback. Thank you!

----------


## Polarlicht

Interesting theorie  ::banana:: 

But I'm always so freaking lazy to do so many things to lucid dream.  :Oh noes:

----------


## lollylilly

Interesting. o_O

I think I'll try it, but at the moment, I'm to busy to do anything concerning LDing. Once school gets back in and I have a schedule, I'll do it, and see how it works out, then return with my findings. Sound Good?  ::D: D

Thanks for the idea!

----------


## KimashiZ812

This sounds really interesting as I've tried the RC thing with no success. So maybe if I do what you said, the object I picked will actually being a dream this time  ::D:

----------


## Snowboy

Sorry to say, but it is not a new method. Some of it is a part of DILD, and there are multiple articles on the Internet describing the almost EXACT same thing. Just recently I saw the same thing on Wikihow, just in different words and slightly different itself, but it is the same concept. Don't worry, though, you just might hit on something that nobody else EVER thought of! You must be really smart to figure that out on your own, and I bet that if you can think of a method from almost complete scratch, you can think of another, better one!

----------


## Samael

You've got the theory down, and I'm glad that you've found a technique that works for you. That said, Snowboy's right. There's really nothing new here.

----------


## dpheonixg

What you've figured out is dream incubation. By writing down and focusing on certain aspects of your day, you're "planting a seed" so to speak. And what you're looking for is pretty much a dream sign. It's something that you look for and use to become lucid. Nothing here is really new.
Than said, I'm glad that you've found a technique that you can use! That's the tricky part. Be patient, keep practicing your reality checks during the day and incubating dreams before bed and I'm sure you'll see results. I'm also glad that you've managed to put emphasis on dream incubation. I feel it's a powerful tool that's often overlooked. Best of luck!

----------


## jasonresno

Well, I'd never seen this theory or at least explained like this. I'll give it a shot and post my results ^_^. Thank you for posting this.

----------


## Kaolc

> Sorry to say, but it is not a new method. Some of it is a part of DILD, and there are multiple articles on the Internet describing the almost EXACT same thing. Just recently I saw the same thing on Wikihow, just in different words and slightly different itself, but it is the same concept. Don't worry, though, you just might hit on something that nobody else EVER thought of! You must be really smart to figure that out on your own, and I bet that if you can think of a method from almost complete scratch, you can think of another, better one!



I'll have to agree, I'm sure some people have come up with something very similar to this. However, as I said, I posted this here because I've never read about it on DV (nor elsewhere) before, and because I'm sure that most people who do reality checks throughout the day don't implement a journal to get a higher rate of success, so I'm mainly posting it to spread the word I guess. Anyway, thanks a lot for the replies guys, the feedback is appreciated  :smiley:

----------


## LostInThought

If this works, couldn't you just write a page about doing RC or having an LD before you go to bed?

----------


## NrElAx

> If this works, couldn't you just write a page about doing RC or having an LD before you go to bed?



Hmm, maybe tonight instead of just thinking I'll havea lucid dream, maybe I can write down too. My mind might get the idea more that way.

----------


## iDreambig

what if instead of writing it down once, you wrote it down on a whole page? Visually seeing things helps me to remember stuff a lot better, so logically it would only make sense to write it down numerous times so it really sticks.

----------


## silver2k

Now that i think of it, when i had my first lucid dream, i saw that i had written down on my dream journal "Remember to Reality Check" before i went to bed and then the very same moment i found myself in a dream i was performing a reality check and became lucid.

----------


## elemental135

Interesting idea. I'll probably try it, but right now I'm working on WILDing.

----------


## thomulf

cool! <i will try it.
as for the originality issue, this has probably been around all the time in some form or another, but you rephrasing it attracts notice so its still a good idea.

P.S. whatever people may say ive never heard of this before, which doubly justifies this thread.

----------


## MAXX

I am new here & have not had a lucid dream yet, atleast since I've found this site, or that I can remember. I'm quite sure I don't have enough practice with RC's or recall yet, just started my dream journal this morning, but I don't think this will hurt. I'll keep this day journal along with my dream journal & see if it gets me anywhere. I've been only reading the information in the newbi section for pratice & this is the first thread I've read outside of it. I want to be sure I get the basics down first. It sounds easy enough & like I said, couldn't hurt my efforts. MAXX

----------


## army0193

This sounds like a great idea. I think im going to use it before I go to bed and hopefully I get lucid before my WBTB/WILD so basically I have two chances. Thanks for posting this technique.  :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## sea bee

Kaok;   Thanks for the informative post! I've been trying a method which I have posted some time ago. I have been using
red balloons blown up and hung around the house. I try to remember that I would like to see them in my next dream, so I can remember I'm dreaming. Unfortunately I haven't seen one yet. Your post gives me food for thought as I will draw a few balloons before going to bed, perhaps this will increase my chances of recognizing one or more in my next dream. I do
feel strongly about the possibility of this method, and I will stick with it awhile.

Best to all!     sea bee.     A sailor forever! ***********  
seabee.    A sailor forever!

----------

